# 2005 325i bluetooth question



## cambie (Mar 13, 2005)

I've got a nokia 6230b from Cingular that I want to connect to the bluetooth in my 2005 325i. I know that this phone is not listed as a supported phone, but my understanding is that it works it just doesn't tranfer the phone book. Well, in my car, it is a real pain. the phone connects to the car like it should, but when i go to call someone, it will start dialing but doesn't disable the radio like it should. There is no audio coming out of the phone's earpiece either. My phone has a speaker phone, and I normally just switch to speaker phone when i get stuck in this situation. But the weird thing is that after a little while of talking with the phone in speaker phone mode, the bluetooth in the car kicks up and starts working. It then starts playing the call over the car speakers and i can talk through the mic in the car. 

Is there anything I can do do improve performance? I'm fine not having my phone book, but it'd be nice if it picks up the call correctly.


----------

